# FR: I'm afraid I couldn't do it if he was there



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop comment me débrouiller dans cette situation grammaticalement.

"J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là." ne marche pas...
mais je peux pas non plus dire
"J'ai peur que je n'en serais pas capable s'il était là." car 1. le sujet est le même 2. le subjonctif s'imposerait, or, dès lors, la deuxième partie de la phrase ne collerait pas.

Alors que faire dans ce genre de situation ? Est-ce qu'on pourrait dans ce genre de phrases ignorer ces deux contraintes ou faut-il trouver une autre issue ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 



KennyHun said:


> ou faut-il trouver une autre issue ?


of course.... J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable en sa présence.


----------



## tartopom

OK, Michelvar. Just to avoid the double "en", another try:
J'ai peur, s'il était là, de ne pas en être capable.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Minor point, in the English I would use "if he *were* there".


----------



## Chimel

KennyHun said:


> "J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là." ne marche pas...


Je suis sans doute mal réveillé en ce dimanche matin, mais pourquoi est-ce que ça ne marche pas? (en dehors du fait que les deux suggestions proposées sont peut-être stylistiquement plus élégantes)


----------



## Maître Capello

> J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là.


Il faudrait à mon avis un contexte vraiment particulier pour que cette phrase ait un sens.

D'ailleurs, KH, quel est exactement le sens et quel est le contexte ? Le _il_ dont il est question est-il là ou pas ?

Condition réelle du présent ou du futur :
_J'*ai* peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *est* là.
J'ai peur que je n'en *sois* pas capable s'il *est* là.
J'ai peur que je n'en *serai* pas capable s'il *est* là._

Condition irréelle du présent :
_J'*aurais* peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *était* là.
J'ai peur que je n'en *serais* pas capable s'il *était* là._


----------



## Chimel

L'un ou l'autre contexte m'est immédiatement venu à l'esprit: quelqu'un veut par exemple révéler quelque chose de difficile à dire, mais si jamais une certaine personne était présente, il craint de ne pas être capable de le faire (prenons un fils qui veut faire son "coming out" comme homosexuel, mais qui aurait du mal à le faire en la présence de son père avec qui il entretient des relations tendues).
- Tu crois que tu pourras y arriver?
- Oui, mais j'espère que mon père ne viendra pas. J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là.

_S'il est là_ est évidemment possible aussi, et peut-être grammaticalement plus orthodoxe, mais l'imparfait me semble approprié pour exprimer une situation plus hypothétique (si jamais il était là).


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait n'est pourtant pas correct dans ce cas-là étant donné qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une condition irréelle. Il faut employer le présent :

_J'espère que mon père ne viendra pas. J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *est* là._


----------



## KennyHun

Je n'ai pas de scénario précis, mais on pourrait, je pense, facilement imaginer une situation où l'irréel s'imposerait : il pourrait s'agir par exemple de quelqu'un qui raconte une expérience traumatique, ce dont il serait incapable si un être cher susceptible d'être choqué/bouleversé par cette relation était présent. @Maître Capello dites-vous donc que s'il s'agit vraiment d'une condition irréelle, l'emploi du conditionnel et la reprise du même sujet par un pronom personnel [<->de + inf., car sujets identiques] seraient possible ? 
(Les deux sont à ma connaissance assez peu habituels lorsque le sujet est le même et que le verbe exige l'usage du subjonctif, d'où ces grands doutes.) J'aimerais rester dans le familier, ainsi la proposition de Michelvar n'est pas des plus idéaux, sauf faute de mieux (mais un grand merci à lui tout de même !).

@Chimel : selon vous, la forme de + infinitif peut-il donc aussi exprimer un conditionnel en pareil cas ? (Je n'en serais pas capable, j'en ai peur, s'il était là. = J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là. ?)


----------



## Chimel

Non, la forme infinitive ne change rien au problème.

La question est de savoir si la forme si + imparfait peut aussi exprimer une condition réelle mais considérée comme plus hypothétique. Il me semble que oui (et Tartopom semble aller dans le même sens au message #3), mais Maître Capello ne partage pas cet avis.

Je dirais pour ma part:
- s'il vient :condition réelle
- s'il venait : condition irréelle
Mais aussi (peut-être pas abus de langage et grammaticalement critiquable mais néanmoins courant):
- si (jamais) il venait : condition réelle mais plus hypothétique.

Cette dernière tournure est souvent utilisée avec _jamais, _mais elle peut aussi l'être sans. Le contexte permet alors de faire la distinction (_s'il était encore là_ dit à propos d'une personne décédée est clairement une condition irréelle du présent; _si (jamais) elle osait venir à la réunion_ sera perçu comme une condition réelle mais hypothétique).


----------



## Maître Capello

KennyHun said:


> @Maître Capello dites-vous donc que s'il s'agit vraiment d'une condition irréelle, l'emploi du conditionnel et la reprise du même sujet par un pronom personnel [<->de + inf., car sujets identiques] seraient possible ?


Ce n'est à mon avis possible que si le verbe principal est au conditionnel :

_J'*ai* peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *était* là_. 
_J'*aurais* peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *était* là_. ​
La proposition infinitive ne joue d'ailleurs ici aucun rôle et pourrait être supprimée : _J'*aurais* peur s'il *était* là._



Chimel said:


> La question est de savoir si la forme si + imparfait peut aussi exprimer une condition réelle mais considérée comme plus hypothétique. Il me semble que oui (et Tartopom semble aller dans le même sens au message #3), mais Maître Capello ne partage pas cet avis. […]
> - si (jamais) il venait : condition réelle mais plus hypothétique.


Oui, je suis d'accord, mais dans ce cas la principale devrait être au conditionnel. Les deux temps/modes doivent être compatibles :

_Si jamais il *venait*, que lui *diriez*-vous ?_  (imparfait modal + conditionnel)
_Si jamais il *vient*, que lui *direz*-vous ?_  (présent + futur)
_Si jamais il *venait*, que lui *direz*-vous ?_  (imparfait modal + futur)​
Grevisse et Goosse ne disent rien de la correction de cette dernière phrase. Ils citent toutefois l'extrait suivant :

_Ce *sont* eux qui *seront* l'avenir, si jamais la fédération l'*emportait*_ (Mauriac, dans le _Figaro litt._, 4 mars 1968, p. 4).​


----------



## KennyHun

Je comprends et connais relativement bien les règles qui régissent l'utilisation de l'imparfait/du conditionnel/du futur dans ces cas, mais ma question reste la même : quelle serait la solution la plus grammaticale si je voulais exprimer une condition irréelle dans une subordonnée où le verbe devrait être au subjonctif, voire à l'infinitif puisque l'identicité des sujets rend la répétition du pronom personnel maladroit ?

J'ai peur *de ne pas en être capable* s'il était là. --> incorrect à mon sens, car comme l'a précisé Maître Capello, cela ne marcherait que si le premier verbe était au conditionnel : J'*aurais* peur de ne pas en être capable s'il *était* là. Or, ce n'est pas ce dont il s'agit : j'ai peur même en son absence, sa présence hypothétique influe sur ma capacité à faire quelque chose et non pas sur cette peur (J'aurais peur de ne pas en être capable s'il était là, mais comme il n'est pas là, je n'en ai pas peur. --> pas le sens voulu).

J'ai peur que *je* n'en *serais* pas capable s'il était là. --> La question que je me pose : cette formulation ne serait-elle pas lourde, voire aggramaticale ? Étant donné que la structure _avoir peur_ exige le subjonctif dans la subordonnée qui suit d'une part et que _j'ai peur_ et _je n'en serais pas capable_ ont le même sujet d'autre part (On dit rarement, sinon jamais - enfin, à ma connaissance - _j'ai peur que je ne puisse pas le faire_ au lieu de _j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir le faire_.)

Comprenez-vous mon désarroi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la présence ou l'absence de la personne ne change rien, aucune conditionnelle n'est nécessaire : _J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable (à cause de lui)_.

Ou alors :
_J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable *comme s'*il était là.
J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable *même s'*il n'est pas là._


----------



## KennyHun

Il paraît que je m'explique mal, mais je n'ai pas dit que cela ne changeait rien, j'ai dit que cela ne changeait rien à la *peur ressentie*, mais que cela avait un effet sur ma *capacité *à faire. (J'ai peur de pas pouvoir faire cette chose en sa présence et cette peur, je l'ai même en son absence.)

J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable comme s'il était là. --> Cela n'a pas le sens que je cherche. Si j'interprète bien cette phrase, elle veut dire que c'est comme s'il était là et à cause de ça je n'en suis pas capable. Mais ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase que j'essaye de créer. Je pose une hypothèse où, en sa présence putative, je perdrais ma capacité à faire.

Quant à l'autre phrase (si je l'interprète bien), cela veut dire le contraire de ce que je cherche : même en son absence, j'en suis incapable, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Je crains la possibilité que s'il était présent je perdrais cette capacité, ma capacité à faire telle ou telle chose.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> _Si jamais il *venait*, que lui *direz*-vous ?_  (imparfait modal + futur)


Je pense avoir déjà entendu ce genre de chose, et je le dirais peut-être moi-même, mais je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas très orthodoxe...


----------

